# [solved] Acer aspire 5536 fan driver?

## arathalion

So, I recently got an Aspire 5536 and have put gentoo on it. Everything seems to run smoothly except the fan. It turns on full for about 10 seconds, then turns off before turning back on. This cycle repeats. 

Now, I know that ACPI is very broken, due to the DSDT table. I'm going to have to fix that at some point, however it seems to be that there should be another method to fix this, perhaps not completely, as it worked fine with the install cd.

I was running install-x86-minimal-20091103.iso and linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 on my laptop. I have no idea what in the kernel could have been making my fan work, I even put the install cds config through make oldconfig and genkernel. If anyone could be of any help I would be much obliged.Last edited by arathalion on Sat Jan 23, 2010 6:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dirk_salewski

Hi arathalion, 

the information in the following thread might be of some help to you: 

http://www.debianhelp.org/node/3731

Did you enable all the acpi stuff in the kernel? And probably those "laptop-extras" availiable for many laptop brands?

----------

## arathalion

Yeah, I've got everything acpi compiled in that looks to be relevent to my laptop, so all the standard stuff (I think) and acer_wmi, but acpi doesnt detect anything cept my cpus. One thing it doesnt pick up in particular are my fans. 

I should probably have mentioned that I did boot the install disk without acpi and the fans still worked properly, so there is something in there non acpi related that will fix it... 

Ok, so I have most of acpi compiled into the kernel, with acer_wmi as a module. I've just tried the Aspire One fan module, but as expected it didn't work (afaik its not an Aspire One), so I have now tried them both in the kernel, as opposed to as modules.

Another thing to note, everything in /proc/acpi/ is the same (mostly empty directories or files saying that x isnt supported) between both the install and the cd.

anyway, on my laptop's gentoo install.

```

linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

mmc_core               41852  0

cifs                  185904  0

ntfs                   78644  0

smbfs                  51420  2

udf                    67100  0

crc_itu_t               1592  1 udf

fglrx                1949212  40

i2c_piix4               9092  0

acer_wmi               14536  0

wmi                     5844  1 acer_wmi

scsi_wait_scan          1012  0

linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 # grep ACPI .config

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=m

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set                       

```

from the install cd

```

proc # uname -a

Linux livecd 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Tue Nov 3 11:40:51 UTC 2009 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-64 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

proc # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

cifs                  190152  2

snd_pcm_oss            29940  0

snd_mixer_oss          12068  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            22412  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6068  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41512  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6112  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

video                  18108  0

backlight               3780  1 video

output                  2468  1 video

ac                      2880  0

battery                 5940  0

button                  5000  0

fan                     3020  0

thermal                12520  0

processor              32436  0

thermal_sys            11908  4 video,fan,thermal,processor

snd_hda_codec_atihdmi     2896  1

snd_hda_codec_realtek   178232  1

snd_hda_intel          22036  0

snd_hda_codec          56916  3 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                57024  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              17084  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    47400  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,

snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               6108  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7780  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

arc4                    1516  2

ecb                     2320  2

ath9k                 273168  0

mac80211              121040  1 ath9k

rfkill                  9440  2 ath9k

cfg80211               56420  2 ath9k,mac80211

led_class               3808  1 ath9k

rtc                     9060  0

tg3                    93812  0

libphy                 19196  1 tg3

e1000                 102180  0

fuse                   47144  0

jfs                   145276  0

raid10                 18608  0

raid456                43156  0

async_memcpy            1672  1 raid456

async_xor               2768  1 raid456

xor                    13944  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx                2928  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid6_pq               80412  1 raid456

raid1                  18024  0

raid0                   6508  0

dm_bbr                  9460  0

dm_snapshot            21516  0

dm_mirror              12344  0

dm_region_hash         10272  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  8316  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 47704  4 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan          1012  0

sbp2                   19108  0

ohci1394               25440  0

ieee1394               73380  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9048  0

usbhid                 22272  0

ohci_hcd               19464  0

uhci_hcd               18752  0

usb_storage            59888  0

ehci_hcd               29700  0

usbcore               116744  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  230300  0

qla2xxx               185008  0

megaraid_sas           27424  0

megaraid_mbox          26104  0

megaraid_mm             7924  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               36516  0

aacraid                59024  0

sx8                    13048  0

DAC960                 58980  0

cciss                  32372  0

3w_9xxx                27404  0

3w_xxxx                21144  0

mptsas                 30000  0

scsi_transport_sas     23996  1 mptsas

mptfc                  14132  0

scsi_transport_fc      34940  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt               10740  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 15048  0

mptscsih               28904  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                71000  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                25084  0

dc395x                 28328  0

sim710                  3024  0

53c700                 22976  1 sim710

qla1280                19860  0

dmx3191d                9364  0

sym53c8xx              63632  0

qlogicfas408            6248  0

gdth                   75424  0

aha1740                 6220  0

advansys               50784  0

initio                 15024  0

BusLogic               20160  0

arcmsr                 19216  0

aic7xxx               105880  0

aic79xx               117236  0

scsi_transport_spi     18964  6 mptspi,53c700,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     24228  0

pdc_adma                6084  0

sata_inic162x           8156  0

sata_mv                24132  0

ata_piix               21940  0

ahci                   29916  1

sata_qstor              6184  0

sata_vsc                4832  0

sata_uli                3740  0

sata_sis                4796  0

sata_sx4                8692  0

sata_nv                19592  0

sata_via                8240  0

sata_svw                4748  0

sata_sil24             11764  0

sata_sil                8240  0

sata_promise            9744  0

pata_sl82c105           4092  0

pata_cs5535             3100  0

pata_cs5530             4980  0

pata_cs5520             4920  0

pata_via                8436  0

pata_jmicron            2764  0

pata_marvell            3180  0

pata_sis                9360  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            2780  0

pata_sc1200             3492  0

pata_pdc202xx_old       4668  0

pata_triflex            3528  0

pata_atiixp             4200  0

pata_opti               3360  0

pata_amd                9596  0

pata_ali                8836  0

pata_it8213             4128  0

pata_isapnp             3096  0

pata_pcmcia            10488  0

pcmcia                 30364  1 pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          6756  5 tg3,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core            30644  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            3836  0

pata_ns87410            3464  0

pata_serverworks        5932  0

pata_artop              5176  0

pata_it821x             9316  0

pata_optidma            5080  0

pata_hpt3x2n            5260  0

pata_hpt3x3             3944  0

pata_hpt37x            10488  0

pata_hpt366             5464  0

pata_cmd64x             5500  0

pata_efar               4064  0

pata_rz1000             3224  0

pata_sil680             5468  0

pata_radisys            3644  0

pata_pdc2027x           6764  0

pata_mpiix              3688  0

libata                150468  52 pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,

sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5535,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,

pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,

pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_isapnp,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_artop,

pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,

pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

proc # gzip -dc config.gz | grep ACPI

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

```

Any ideas?

----------

## arathalion

Well, I've now "fixed" the dsdt and there is no change. I'm completely lost. I've also tried most of the laptop extra modules, though I suppose its possible I have missed it. I figured I should post the contents of /proc/acpi and the contents of every info file in it.

```

~ # cd /proc/acpi

acpi # ls -RF

### MAGIC NOT LS OUTPUT ###

ac_adapter/

    ADP1/

        state

battery/

    BAT0/

        alarm

        info

        state

button/

    lid/

        LID0/

            info

            state

    power/

        PWRB/

            info

        PWRF/

            info

    sleep/

        SLPB/

            info

dsdt

embedded_controller/

    EC0/

        info

event

fadt

fan/

info

power_resource/

processor/

    CPU0/

        info

        limit

        power

        throttling

    CPU1/

        info

        limit

        power

        throttling

sleep

thermal_zone/

    TZS0/

        cooling_mode

        polling_frequency

        state

        temperature

        trip_points

    TZS1/

        cooling_mode

        polling_frequency

        state

        temperature

        trip_points

video/

    VGA1/

        CRT/

            brightness

            EDID

            info

            state

        DOS

        DVI/

            brightness

            EDID

            info

            state

        info

        LCD/

            brightness

            EDID

            info

            state

        POST

        POST_info

        ROM

        TVO/

            brightness

            EDID

            info

            state

wakeup

### End of fake ls out ###

acpi # for i in $(find . -name 'info'); do echo $i;cat $i;echo;done

./battery/BAT0/info

present:                 yes

design capacity:         4400 mAh

last full capacity:      4165 mAh

battery technology:      rechargeable

design voltage:          11100 mV

design capacity warning: 205 mAh

design capacity low:     143 mAh

capacity granularity 1:  62 mAh

capacity granularity 2:  3960 mAh

model number:            AS07A75

serial number:             303

battery type:            LION

OEM info:                SIMPLO

./processor/CPU1/info

processor id:            1

acpi id:                 1

bus mastering control:   yes

power management:        no

throttling control:      no

limit interface:         no

./processor/CPU0/info

processor id:            0

acpi id:                 0

bus mastering control:   yes

power management:        no

throttling control:      no

limit interface:         no

./video/VGA1/TVO/info

device_id:    0x0200

type:         UNKNOWN

known by bios: no

./video/VGA1/LCD/info

device_id:    0x0110

type:         UNKNOWN

known by bios: no

./video/VGA1/DVI/info

device_id:    0x0210

type:         UNKNOWN

known by bios: no

./video/VGA1/CRT/info

device_id:    0x0100

type:         UNKNOWN

known by bios: no

./video/VGA1/info

Switching heads:              yes

Video ROM:                    no

Device to be POSTed on boot:  no

./button/sleep/SLPB/info

type:                    Sleep Button

./button/lid/LID0/info

type:                    Lid Switch

./button/power/PWRB/info

type:                    Power Button

./button/power/PWRF/info

type:                    Power Button

./info

version:                 20090521

./embedded_controller/EC0/info

gpe:                    0x03

ports:                  0x66, 0x62

use global lock:        no

```

Again, if anyone has any ideas then I would be grateful

----------

## dirk_salewski

Hmmm, I seem to remember having fixed a similar problem by changing the content of some files in "/sys/bus/acpi/something" long time ago. I'm short on time - if I were you I'd search the forum and google for this.

----------

## arathalion

Thanks for replying. I'm not having much luck with the forum search and am running thin on time myself, but for the moment I have found the thermal_zone and some "cooling_devices" in /sys/, so I'll post that here. I also thought about retrying the power management guide and posting where it breaks. 

First, /sys/

```

thermal # pwd

/sys/bus/acpi/drivers/thermal

thermal # ls -FR

.:

bind  LNXTHERM:01@  LNXTHERM:02@  uevent  unbind

thermal # ls -FR LNXTHERM\:01/

LNXTHERM:01/:

driver@  hid  modalias  path  power/  subsystem@  thermal_zone@  uevent

LNXTHERM:01/power:

wakeup

thermal # ls -FR LNXTHERM\:01/thermal_zone/

LNXTHERM:01/thermal_zone/:

device@  passive  subsystem@  trip_point_0_temp  type

mode     power/   temp        trip_point_0_type  uevent

LNXTHERM:01/thermal_zone/power:

wakeup

thermal # ls -FR LNXTHERM\:01/thermal_zone/subsystem/

LNXTHERM:01/thermal_zone/subsystem/:

cooling_device0@  cooling_device2@  thermal_zone1@

cooling_device1@  thermal_zone0@

thermal # ls -FR LNXTHERM\:01/thermal_zone/subsystem/cooling_device1/

LNXTHERM:01/thermal_zone/subsystem/cooling_device1/:

cur_state  device@  max_state  power/  subsystem@  type  uevent

LNXTHERM:01/thermal_zone/subsystem/cooling_device1/power:

wakeup

thermal # cat LNXTHERM\:01/thermal_zone/subsystem/cooling_device1/type 

Processor

thermal # cat LNXTHERM\:01/thermal_zone/subsystem/cooling_device1/uevent 

thermal # cat LNXTHERM\:01/thermal_zone/subsystem/cooling_device1/max_state 

0

thermal # cat LNXTHERM\:01/thermal_zone/subsystem/cooling_device1/cur_state 

0

thermal # cat LNXTHERM\:01/thermal_zone/subsystem/cooling_device0/cur_state 

0

thermal # cat LNXTHERM\:01/thermal_zone/subsystem/cooling_device0/max_state 

9

thermal # cat LNXTHERM\:01/thermal_zone/subsystem/cooling_device0/type 

LCD

thermal # find /sys |grep fan

/sys/bus/acpi/drivers/fan

/sys/bus/acpi/drivers/fan/uevent

/sys/bus/acpi/drivers/fan/unbind

/sys/bus/acpi/drivers/fan/bind

```

Everything in the power management guide works fine up till I actually have cpufrequtils

```

thermal #  cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 005: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to cpufreq@vger.kernel.org, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

analyzing CPU 1:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

```

----------

## arathalion

Well, Finally got time to look at it again today and it turns out that it wasn't the fan I was hearing, but instead the install cd (which I had yet to take out of the drive) spinning up, stopping and then spinning up again. This can be fixed by simply taking the cd out or mounting it. Not sure what was trying to do what with it, but when its mounted the cd acts as expected, at least, I think spins down and waits for something try to read from it, so I'm not so fussed. 

I will however, post the output of lspci (at the bottom) in hopes that someone could give me some idea on how to stop it. I'm guessing that I either need to compile an ata driver into my kernel that I haven't managed to find or remove whatever is constantly accessing the disk. 

I'll also mark the thread as solved, as I am not to concerned if I don't fix this problem and it is not exactly what I thought it was. I must say that I do feel a little silly.

On an slightly related note, whilst looking around today I compiled powernow_k8 and so I've gotten through the power management guide.

```
linux # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 9602

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h HyperTransport Configuration (rev 40)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Link Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]

01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

06:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002a (rev 01)

linux # hdparm -C /dev/cdrom 

/dev/cdrom:

 drive state is:  active/idle

linux # hdparm -y /dev/cdrom 

/dev/cdrom:

 issuing standby command

linux # hdparm -C /dev/cdrom 

/dev/cdrom:

 drive state is:  active/idle

linux # hdparm -E 0 /dev/cdrom 

/dev/cdrom:

setting cd/dvd speed to 0

linux # hdparm -y /dev/cdrom 

/dev/cdrom:

 issuing standby command

linux # hdparm -I /dev/cdrom 

/dev/cdrom:

ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media

   Model Number:       Optiarc DVD RW AD-7580S                 

   Serial Number:      30656330 2898543Q112

   Firmware Revision:  FX04    

   Transport:          Serial, ATA8-AST, SATA 1.0a, SATA II Extensions, SATA Rev 2.5

Standards:

   Supported: CD-ROM ATAPI-3 -4 -5 -6 -7 

Configuration:

   DRQ response: 50us.

   Packet size: 12 bytes

   cache/buffer size  = unknown

Capabilities:

   LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

   DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

        Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

   PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

        Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

   Enabled   Supported:

      *   PACKET command feature set

      *   DEVICE_RESET command

      *   NOP cmd

      *   Gen1 signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

      *   Host-initiated interface power management

      *   Phy event counters

          Device-initiated interface power management

      *   Asynchronous notification (eg. media change)

      *   Software settings preservation

linux # grep ATA .config

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

# CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ALI=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

```

Note: 

```
hdparm -E 0 /dev/cdrom 
```

 doesn't actually fix the issue, as making it almost silent doesn't stop the fact that it is spinning.

If anyone has any ideas then they are appreciated, if not, then that's fine too. It's not as big an issue as I thought it was.

----------

